# baker reservoir



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

well i couldn't take it any longer. i am not an ice fishing guy so last thursday i went to baker reservoir to catch some trout...or that's what i thought. i floated around from the early morning until noon and only had one bite. my fish finder was going nuts. there are a lot of fish in that lake and none of them were hungry at all. i wasn't the only one who got skunked that day. at about noon the dwr came and stocked it with 2500 7" rainbows. they had done this for the past days and i couldn't catch one of them!!!

i then heard that new castle was doing a little better so i headed up there for the second half of my day. got skunked again with only two hits. luck was not on my side that day. this is the first time in my life i have actually gotten skunked. there's a first time for everything i guess.

however on the way back i saw at least 200-300 deer cross the road. i was driving super cautious because i wanted an intact truck  that made my day to see nature again and be up in the mountains


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Youre back!!! Good to see you posting again! Those southern Utah fish are in trouble!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad to see a report from down there. itchy fingers for me. I need that same trip, BAD!!!Where bouts you see all the buckskins?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck! Welcome back man, hope everything was great for you on the mish. Good to hear a report from you, looking forward to many more!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome back! Hope the mission went well. Sorry to hear about the skunkage but it must have felt awesome just to hit the water again.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow 2 years already? Glad you're back and let's go chase some brookies in a couple months!


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

did you get a chance to look at the stream? i think that the stream up there is WAY better fishing than the reservoir but i don't know how the flow is right now. just watch for those rattlesnakes, there are way too many of them in there!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I hit up Baker last fall and had some luck with one of Tube Dudes special jigs. I think any marabou jig should work. Not sure with freshly stocked fish. Maybe something that resembles what they were feed in the pens. Is there a trout pellet fly???


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry about the skunk. Welcome home, Elder Meister. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Last winter I hit up Baker and hooked up with a VERY nice fish (probably a brown). I got it near shore, and for some reason I had an instinct to tug on the line to pull the fish onto shore (bad idea). Line snapped, goodbye fish. :x 

I've been wanting to go back ever since. Not many people know that there are some nice browns in there. There definitely aren't many, and they definitely aren't easy to catch.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i've caught about 4 or 5 of those big browns out of baker over the years. you don't catch them very often and you usually have to target them (i doubt that power bait would interest them). it doesn't take a genius to figure them out but it definitely takes alot of patience and you should be very happy if you spend 3 or 4 hours and catch one of them. maybe somebody out there knows how to slam those browns but i've always had to just work hard for them. i've had good luck just fishing from the dam.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

brandonlarson said:


> i've caught about 4 or 5 of those big browns out of baker over the years. you don't catch them very often and you usually have to target them (i doubt that power bait would interest them). it doesn't take a genius to figure them out but it definitely takes alot of patience and you should be very happy if you spend 3 or 4 hours and catch one of them. maybe somebody out there knows how to slam those browns but i've always had to just work hard for them. i've had good luck just fishing from the dam.


About how big were those browns? The one I hooked up with seemed pretty beastly, but I'll never know for sure. I was using a Gitzit rainbow trout imitating swimbait (fishing just west of the dam). I agree, it certainly seems like you have to target them.

Maybe one day I'll spend an entire day out there targeting them and see what happens. When I've fished that place in the past it's kind of been a last resort thing and have only spent 2 or 3 hours there. It's kind of out of the way from my preferred fishing holes, but it's always in the back of my mind because of the possibility of catching a nice brown.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> brandonlarson said:
> 
> 
> > i've caught about 4 or 5 of those big browns out of baker over the years. you don't catch them very often and you usually have to target them (i doubt that power bait would interest them). it doesn't take a genius to figure them out but it definitely takes alot of patience and you should be very happy if you spend 3 or 4 hours and catch one of them. maybe somebody out there knows how to slam those browns but i've always had to just work hard for them. i've had good luck just fishing from the dam.
> ...


I feel you're using the right terminal takle, tube jigs and minnow immitating lures for sure. Also try fishing during low-light hours and during inclimate weather.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

the biggest that i've caught was 22 inches and the rest were 18-20 inchers, a couple years ago my dad caught a 22 1/2 incher. i hooked one once that could have been bigger than those but it got off about 5 feet from the shore. i've seen a number of baker brown mounts around town that are much bigger than what i'm talking about so i'm sure that if somebody invested alot of time on that lake that there are still some in there that big. here's a picture of one that was about 20", i caught this one in 2008.


----------

